# New Gaming RIG for 1.5 lakh



## msaiashwin (Dec 9, 2010)

I my older posts kept telling about my new pc but couldn't purchase it because of some personal work. So finally now I have decided to buy it and I feel good that I have waited because now I can get the much better GTX 580 which is cooler and faster than the GTX 480. 

I dont feel it worth waiting for sandy bridge as only the mainstream variants on LGA 1155 will be available in january 2k11 not the high end LGA 2011

This is my final config. Please give your valuable suggestions on it. Also inform me about the change in prices of the products if any.


*Motherboard*: MSI Big Bang Xpower-17k( I personally like MSI for the military class componenets and good pricing. Suggest alternative from gigabyte if any)

*Processor*: Intel Core i7 950-15k
*Graphic Card*: MSI Nvidia GTX 580-32k
*RAM*: Corsair Dominator 12GB(3X4GB) 1600FSB: 20k
*Hard Disk*: Seagate 2 TB(2X1TB)- 7k
*PSU*: Corsair HX 850 or AX 850?( wanna have 850 w for future proofing my system)-10k approx

*Cabinet*: Cooler Master HAF-X-11k

*Monitor*: Samsung PX2370-14k (Please suggest a better one if available or the cheapest 27 inch)

*UPS*: APC 1kVA-6.5k
*OS*: Windows 7 Home premium- 6k
*Keyboard*: Microsoft SideWinder X6- 3.4k
*Mouse*: Some cheap wireless mouse
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper N620( Light OCing)


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

Buudy at your budget i would suggest to wait for the new processors and gpu's.

Intel will launch sandybridge in jan2011 and amd will launch its cayman gpu's(6970 &6950) this month.They will go head on with gtx 580 and 570.

Who knows, the mainstream sandybridge might beat the bloomfield i7's. Early previews suggest that it might do it.
They will also help reducing the prices of current cpu's.
So just hold your horses till then and you will get some sweet deals.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Unless you are desparate to get your rig in december, wait for Sandybridge. From what I have seen in the previews, they are not much better than the i7s but OC much higher. Graphics part is of of no use as you are getting a dedicated one.

You haven't mentioned uses so its gaming based.

*Motherboard:* Light OCing Gigabyte X58A-UD3R @ 12k
Heavy OCing Gigabyte X58A-UD7 @ 19k

*Processor:* Intel Core i7 950 @ 14k
*Graphic Card:*(Wait for 69XX)
*RAM:* GSkill 12GB(3X4GB) 1600FSB CL7 : 15k
*Hard Disk:* Seagate 2 TB(2X1TB)- 6k (SSD? Intel X-25M *G2* 80GB @ 10k)
*PSU:* Corsair HX 850 or AX 850?( wanna have 850 w for future proofing my system)-10k approx

*Cabinet:* Cooler Master HAF-X-11k

*Monitor:* Dell G2410 @ 14k
Dell U2311H @ 14k

UPS: APC 1kVA-6.5k
OS: Windows 7 Home premium- 6k
Keyboard: Microsoft SideWinder X6- 3.4k
Mouse: Some cheap wireless mouse
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k (for heavy OCing)

TOTAL 1.07L

That's like 43k left for GFX etc.
I didn't change things based on preference(Cabinet, KB, OS).


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

As far as i have read , the topend sandybridge might beat all i7's(bloomfields & not gulftowns). So its advised to wait a bit because you have a very good budget and should not go for old hardware.

Wait for the reviews and then decide.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 9, 2010)

From the leaked initial benchmark by fudzilla it looks like 6970 is fast but it doesn't beat the gtx 580...they say that it comes close to gtx 580 but doesn't beat it..so the leaked price of 6970 is around $450

and as far as sandy bridge is concerned i am not into too much of OCing..and i doubt whether LGA 1155 will support tri channel memory..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

@ msaiashwin

Thats why i'm sayin buddy, just wait a little until things get clear. Who knows sandybridge just might support trichannel.  Wait till jan and then you can splurge your money and get the best.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Dual Channel Vs Triple Channel does not make any difference except in benchmarks.

And SB is going to be Dual Channel.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> And SB is going to be Dual Channel.




Yes they will be dual channel.  And it also has six & eight core proccy's planned after initial batch.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 9, 2010)

For the motherboard is MSI not good? i like the bundle that comes along with msi boards..how is the performance of msi? Both gigabyte and msi have hardcore components..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Gigabyte > ASUS > MSI
for x58.

Anyways you won't see too much difference as the OC is going to be limited by CPUs than by Mobos.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jan 6, 2011)

After looking at the performance of sandy bridge now i feel  i am glad that i did not buy my system till now. Now i have finalized my system with sandy bridge as:

What do u guys feel abouth sandy bridge? is it way better than the bloomfield's? 

Also there will be no problem if i buy the products one week after launch right?(9th january launch)

*As i told budget 1.5 lakh*

*Motherboard:*(want to choose a high end board for more usb 3.0 which is a compulsion for my dad):
suggest one of these three with the approx prices..
1.ASUS Maximus IV extreme
2. Gigabyte P67 UD7
3. ASUS P67 Sabertooth 

*Processor:* Intel Core i7 2600k(approx 17k)

*Graphic Card:* MSI Nvidia GTX 580(approx 29k)

*RAM:* Corsair Dominator 16GB(4X4GB) 1600FSB(approx 15k): 

*Hard Disk:* 
1.Seagate 2 TB(2X1TB)(approx 5.8k).
2. will save some money for second generation 25nm SSD's( I heard they are coming soon) 

*PSU:* Corsair HX 850(850w for future proof in case i wanna add more components later) 9.3k

*Cabinet:* Cooler Master HAF-X 11.2k

*Monitor:* please suggest one.
1.Samsung PX2370
2. Dell IPS U2310H
3. Acer T231H(tpuch monitor)
4. Dell touch monitor.

*UPS:* APC 1kVA-

*OS:* Windows 7 Home premium- 

*Keyboard:* Microsoft SideWinder X6- 

*Mouse:* some good wireless mouse(please suggest)

*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N620( Light OCing)  

*Speaker:* Already have an altec lansing FX3021.

*Printer:* HP K209a-7.6k(anything better than this?)


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2011)

1.5 lakh is a lot of money and you can optimized your configuration further for a more performance oriented system.
For example get a 1 TB Seagate HDD @ 2.6K for storage and *Seagate Momentus XT 500GB* hybrid Drive @ 7.8K. This drive uses a 8GB SSD as its cache and hence performs far better than normal HDDs and near to WD Velociraptor 10000 RPM HDDS priced @ 13K.

Regarding Graphics card, get a GTX 570 as main graphics card and add another GTS 450 @ 7K as dedicated PhysX card. It will also improve performance. GTX 570 is enough for a 24" display or Full HD (1920X1080) gaming.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude Sandybridge has been release officially...so expect them to arrive in the market anytime....they are said to gv 10-50% more performance than the current i-series...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> After looking at the performance of sandy bridge now i feel  i am glad that i did not buy my system till now. Now i have finalized my system with sandy bridge as:
> 
> What do u guys feel abouth sandy bridge? is it way better than the bloomfield's?
> 
> ...




Stick with the gtx 580 as its  bit more future proof than 570 and considering your budget, 580 is the way to go. Sli another in future by saving some more.

Check out corsair 800d cabinet.

Go for asus p67 sabertooth and it will be good enough. Try corsair h70 hydro cooler and oc the cpu as 2600k overclocks like breeze as it has unlocked multiplier.

The psu is rock solid and is a modular one so go for it eyes closed. The dell panel is good as its an ips panel.

Go for 4x2 gb ram now and upgrade later.

For hdd try wd black 2tb now and when 25nm ssd'd are released , grab one and make it your primary partition.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

@vickybat: would suggest wait for Z68 mobo...but anyways you won't need any onboard graphics as you hv the powerful gtx 580


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

@ abhidev

Yes i agree. Z68 might give the op to use QUICKSYNC by utilizing onboard gpu for video transcoding and encoding apps. Its way faster than cuda and stream at the moment.

So waiting for that may prove worthwhile.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 8, 2011)

Why would you go for just an 850HX ? How is that future proof? It can not handle Overclocked 580s ...get a 1200W Antec. But what ever you get, I want pics when you get it


----------



## msaiashwin (Jan 8, 2011)

@rajan will definitely do that once i get my components and assemble my system.

Just one question when will core i7 2600k be available in india?

also when will the asus p67 maximus IV extreme and p67 sabertooth be available in india? also have gigabyte launched their p67 boards?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 8, 2011)

The SB series should be available in 3-4 days time. The 2600K will be around Rs15500 odd.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

Corsair hx 850 can handle two gtx 580's in sli easily. But to be more future proof, try corsair ax 1200. Its got tremendous efficiency levels and is rated at 80+ gold , just falling short of a platinum rating. Will definitely conserve electricity bill.

Its one of corsair's custom designed psu can goes head to head with antec 1200. I would definitely go for the corsair  if i had two or more 580's.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2011)

vicky where did you read z68 will allow use of onboard gpu with discreet one for quick sync?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

@ jaskanwar singh

Check this buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2011)

vicky thats the lucid software only.  i thought that chipset had this feature.
z68 is just p67 with support of onboard gfx. means it also supports ocing unlike h67. and support of ssd caching.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok but seeing the growing popularity of quicksync, intel might add switchable graphics in future chipsets like z68. It would be like an icing on the cake.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> @ abhidev
> 
> Yes i agree. Z68 might give the op to use QUICKSYNC by utilizing onboard gpu for video transcoding and encoding apps. Its way faster than cuda and stream at the moment.
> 
> So waiting for that may prove worthwhile.



Really...the Quicksync will outperform even the encoding capability of 580?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think you should choose your words more carefully, when under load, system will take about 650W, with no overclocking. Considering he probably will OC the full system, its gonna go up(~700W), and we are not safe there. I would get a CM Silent Gold 1000W PSU(around Rs13k) to be safe. An 850HX would do too, just not "easily" when OCed.



abhidev said:


> Really...the Quicksync will outperform even the encoding capability of 580?



Benchies suggest so


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> The SB series should be available in 3-4 days time. The 2600K will be around Rs15500 odd.



Its around 16-17k....not sure....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> I think you should choose your words more carefully, when under load, system will take about 650W, with no overclocking. Considering he probably will OC the full system, its gonna go up(~700W), and we are not safe there. I would get a CM Silent Gold 1000W PSU(around Rs13k) to be safe. An 850HX would do too, just not "easily" when OCed.
> 
> 
> 
> Benchies suggest so




I had chosen my words carefully rajan. He wasn't going for sli at all. Thats why i gave the op an option of *corsair ax 1200* in case he does and its a terrific psu.



abhidev said:


> Really...the Quicksync will outperform even the encoding capability of 580?




Yes thats true.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Corsair hx 850 can handle* two gtx 580's in sli easily*. But to be more future proof, try corsair ax 1200. .



I was talking about that. But anyways, we all got the idea,so lets leave it here


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

@ rajan1311

Ok buddy. I hope *op* knows what to do if he opts for a high end multigpu setup and plans to overclock them later.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vicky thats the lucid software only.  i thought that chipset had this feature.
> z68 is just p67 with support of onboard gfx. means it also supports ocing unlike h67. and support of ssd caching.



Check this too buddy....read the para just above the section 'Test Rig'


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes.... Thanks for finding it mate. Z68 indeed will support switchable graphics & in turn QUICKSYNC.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 9, 2011)

so switchable graphics works with any discrete card right ?even old ones?


----------



## aby geek (Jan 9, 2011)

such a gorgeous budget and not waiting for sandy bridge e? thats a let down.

well 2600k should serve you well.

i also vote for corsair ax 1200 or you could wait for seasonic x series but they are upto 850w

and such a budget deserves an antec lanboy chassis.

and one more thing there wont be too much gap bween z68 chipset and lga 2011 so if you wait then better get the extreme and enthusiast labeled sandy bridge processors.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jan 9, 2011)

@ aby geek: dude i have been waitin for the past 2-3 months. anyway as we know that nowadays the games are more GPU dependent than CPU dependent. the performance between a mid range processor and high end is very less considering the best example of 980x and 2600k. Infact in some applications the 2600k beats the 980x. 

Guys talking about PSU will the hx 850 not be future proof. If so please tell me the prices of:

1. Corsair HX 1000
2. Corsair AX 1200


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

@ msaiashwin

Buddy you can owe that to sandybridge architecture which is superior to nehalem. Thats why 2600k is able to beat 980x in some benchmarks.

About the psu prices, check below:


*1. Corsair HX 1000 @ 14k

2. Corsair AX 1200 @18.5k
*
Check this


----------



## aby geek (Jan 10, 2011)

^^techshop prices are quiet high i think np prices will hover in excess of 16k.
i think itwares has lowest prices. though do check it depot they have won digit web award this time.

by the way tagan bz 1100 and 1300 are really solid products ,any feedback and prices anyone can give?

@msaiashwin  980x is passe  enjoy 2600k but ijust meant to say that right now it looks as if z68 chipset and fclga 2011 will have nearby launch dates.so if you were thinking about waiting for z68 then you could hold on a lil more.

but if you are not waiting for z68 then obviously you should go ahead with 2600k and p67

btw what do you think about sandybridge gaming notebooks? if your budget gets you something droolwrthy will you buy that?

MSI GT680 and MSI GX680 review, specs, price, release date | NEW TECHNOLOGY NOTEBOOK

heres a news.

*techshop.in/store/antec-lanboy-yellow-full-tower-computer-case-buy-online-india-p-6898.html
get this cabby


----------



## msaiashwin (Jan 11, 2011)

guys the gigabyte p67 ud7 is available on techshop.in for around 19k. but i doesn't have the new EFI BIOS. When will the asus maximus IV extreme be available?


----------

